# Cette chanson n'a pas besoin de la traduction



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Y a une chanson française qui est si facile à traduire 
Je voudrais dire : cette chanson n'a pas besoin de traduction
Mais je ne m'entends pas bien avec ce genre d'exprimer
Y-aurait-il une autre façon bien composée ?
Que dois-je dire SVP ?

Cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'avoir été traduit
Ou
Cette chanson n'a pas besoin de traduction 


Merci infiniment


----------



## Aranjuez

Bonjour!
je pense que "cette chanson n'a pas besoin *de* traduction" serait mieux


----------



## Asmodée

Aranjuez said:


> Bonjour!
> je pense que "cette chanson n'a pas besoin *de* traduction" serait mieux



Parfaitement, vous pensez très bien !


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Aranjuez said:


> Bonjour!
> je pense que "cette chanson n'a pas besoin *de* traduction" serait mieux


 

Oh merci de m'avoir signalé ma faute tout en silence !
Oui on supprime les autres articles définies comme (le / la / l') après "besoin de"



Merci à tous


----------



## la fée

Oui, "cette chanson n'a pas besoin de traduction", c'est parfait... ou bien "cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'être traduite". Bonne soirée!


----------



## Aranjuez

Une question aux natifs:
L'infinitif passé, veut-il dire que l'action a été faite? Si on prend l'exemple d'IMANAKBARI, 
Cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'avoir été traduite, le sens de cette phrase serait "Il ne fallait pas traduire cette chanson, mais vous l'aviez traduite" ou bien il est mieux dire "Cette chanson *n'avait pas* besoin d'avoir été traduite"?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aranjuez

Asmodée said:


> Parfaitement, vous pensez très bien !



Merci


----------



## la fée

Aranjuez said:


> Une question aux natifs:
> L'infinitif passé, veut-il dire que l'action a été faite? Si on prend l'exemple d'IMANAKBARI,
> Cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'avoir été traduite, le sens de cette phrase serait "Il ne fallait pas traduire cette chanson, mais vous l'aviez traduite" ou bien il est mieux dire "Cette chanson *n'avait pas* besoin d'avoir été traduite"?
> Merci d'avance.


 
Je dirais plutôt   "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin *d'être traduite*"...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Et la première ne signfie rien ?
Cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'avoir été traduit

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## la fée

Non, Imanakbari, selon moi la concordance des temps verbaux dans ta phrase n'est pas correcte...


----------



## Aranjuez

la fée said:


> Je dirais plutôt   "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin *d'être traduite*"...



 mais comment comprendre si la chanson a été traduite, ou non?
"Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin et elle n'avait pas été traduite
"Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d' avoir été traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite

Si je me trompe, comment autrement exprimer cette idée? (elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite)
Merci


----------



## la fée

Aranjuez said:


> mais comment comprendre si la chanson a été traduite, ou non?
> "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin et elle n'avait pas été traduite
> "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d' avoir été traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite
> 
> Si je me trompe, comment autrement exprimer cette idée? (elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite)
> Merci


 
La traduction qu'on a faite de cette chanson n'était pas nécessaire (ou "indispensable")...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Donc ces deux phrases seraient correctes .

cette chanson n'a pas besoin d'être traduite
cette chanson n'a pas besoin de traduction

Ca y est ! 
Merci à tous !


----------



## Aranjuez

IMANAKBARI said:


> Oh merci de m'avoir signalé ma faute tout en silence !
> Oui on supprime les autres articles définies comme (le / la / l') après "besoin de"



Pour être plus précis, on n'utilise pas l'article indéfini dans la phrase négative aprés les verbes qui se construisent avec "de"


----------



## Nanon

Vous avez répondu si vite que je n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer ! 


> mais comment comprendre si la chanson a été traduite, ou non?


Cela va dépendre du contexte, car cette phrase permet d'exprimer l'une et l'autre idée. Je vais inventer deux exemples :

Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite, mais elle l'a été parce que je voulais absolument l'inclure dans mon anthologie.
Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite : quand Brel la chantait, même ceux qui ne comprenaient pas les paroles avaient envie de pleurer.

Voilà !


----------



## Aranjuez

Je voudrais recevoir la réponse à propos de l'infinitif passé  Au secours!)

peut-être qu'il serait m'adresser au fil "Anglais-Français"..je sais qu'en anglais l'infinitif passé exprime l'action accomplie, c'est pourquoi je me doute qu'en français la situation est la même..


----------



## Aranjuez

Nanon said:


> Cela va dépendre du contexte, car cette phrase permet d'exprimer l'une et l'autre idée. Je vais inventer deux exemples :
> 
> Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite, mais elle l'a été parce que je voulais absolument l'inclure dans mon anthologie.
> Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite : quand Brel la chantait, même ceux qui ne comprenaient pas les paroles avaient envie de pleurer.



Merci, Nanon! je n'ai pas vu votre réponse  Alors, l'infinitif passé ne peut pas s'utiliser dans la phrase pareille?


----------



## la fée

Aranjuez said:


> Je voudrais recevoir la réponse à propos de l'infinitif passé  Au secours!)
> 
> peut-être qu'il serait m'adresser au fil "Anglais-Français"..je sais qu'en anglais l'infinitif passé exprime l'action accompli, c'est pourquoi je me doute qu'en français la situation est la même..


 
Perso j'emploierais l'infinitif passé seulement dans une phrase de ce type:
"Le fait d'avoir été traduite a rendu cette chanson plus compréhensible"


----------



## Aranjuez

Nanon said:


> Vous avez répondu si vite que je n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer !


Merci) ouf, la discussion a été chaude


----------



## la fée

la fée said:


> Perso j'emploierais l'infinitif passé seulement dans une phrase de ce type:
> QUOTE]
> Ou, mieux,  "Le fait d'avoir été traduite n'a pas rendu cette chanson plus compréhensible", puisqu'elle était déjà très compréhensible...


----------



## Aranjuez

la fée said:


> la fée said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perso j'emploierais l'infinitif passé seulement dans une phrase de ce type:
> QUOTE]
> Ou, mieux,  "Le fait d'avoir été traduite n'a pas rendu cette chanson plus compréhensible", puisqu'elle était déjà très compréhensible...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est bien compréhensible que rien n'est compréhensible
> En fait, c'est beaucoup plus compréhensible maintenant)
> Merci!
Click to expand...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ne soyez pas fatigués ! ( c'est une expression en persan pour remercier après un long travail ou une discussion comme celle-ci  )


J'utiliserai donc les deux propositions
Merci à tous


----------



## Nanon

En fait, dans "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite", le passé est déjà rendu par avoir à l'imparfait.

Attention à ne pas confondre l'infinitif passé (_avoir traduit_) avec la voix passive (_être traduit_). Ici, c'est la voix passive : être à l'infinitif + participe passé. Le temps est celui du verbe principal, donc d' "avoir besoin".

Pour donner un exemple d'emploi de l'infinitif passé, un traducteur à la retraite pourrait dire : "Ah, traduire et avoir traduit, ce n'est pas la même chose... je suis rouillé !" en sous-entendant qu'il ne traduit plus.

L'infinitif passé passif existe; il est dans l'exemple de la fée : "le fait d'avoir été traduite".

PS - Je retiens l'expression persane "ne soyez pas fatigués" ! Elle mérite bien... d'avoir été traduite. Merci !


----------



## Aranjuez

Pardonnez-moi ma persévérence  mais il me faut trouver la vérite 
Peut-être, mon exemple n'a été pas correcte faute de l'infitif passe à la voix passive que j'ai donné. Voilà un autre exemple (à la forme active):
Un enfant a mangé trop de bonbons et il a mal à l'estomac. Pourrait-on lui dire:
Tu ne devais pas avoir mangé tant de bonbons!
Dans cet exemple, l'infinitif passé montre que l'action a été accomplie? (si non, je vais me tuer contre le mur - une expression russe)))
Merci beaucoup de votre patience


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

Aranjuez said:


> mais comment comprendre si la chanson a été traduite, ou non?
> "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d'être traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin et elle n'avait pas été traduite
> "Cette chanson n'avait pas besoin d' avoir été traduite" - elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite
> 
> Si je me trompe, comment autrement exprimer cette idée? (elle n'en avait pas besoin, mais quand même elle avait été traduite)
> Merci



Dans ce cas, le plus simple pour éviter l'ambiguité est de dire "cette chanson *n'aurait pas eu* besoin d'être traduite"


----------



## Aranjuez

Francobritannocolombien said:


> Dans ce cas, le plus simple pour éviter l'ambiguité est de dire "cette chanson *n'aurait pas eu* besoin d'être traduite"



eurêka! C'est le conditionnel passé qui exprime l'idée de l'action accomplie qui pourtant n'aurait pas eu besoin d'être accomplie? Et dans mon exemple, également, il faut dire 
Tu n'aurais pas dû manger tant de bonbons?
Merci à tous! Vous contribuez à ma connaissance de français))


----------



## la fée

Aranjuez said:


> Pardonnez-moi ma persévérence  mais il me faut trouver la vérite
> Peut-être, mon exemple n'a été pas correcte faute de l'infitif passe à la voix passive que j'ai donné. Voilà un autre exemple (à la forme active):
> Un enfant a mangé trop de bonbons et il a mal à l'estomac. Pourrait-on lui dire:
> Tu ne devais pas avoir mangé tant de bonbons!
> Dans cet exemple, l'infinitif passé montre que l'action a été accomplie? (si non, je vais me tuer contre le mur - une expression russe)))
> Merci beaucoup de votre patience


 
Je suis sûre que tu n'iras pas vraiment te tuer contre le mur, donc je pense pouvoir te corriger... Ta phrase sonne bizarre... Je suis italienne, mais je dirais "Tu n'aurais pas dû manger tant de bonbons!". Qu'en pensent les Français?


----------



## Aranjuez

la fée said:


> Je suis sûre que tu n'iras pas vraiment te tuer contre le mur, donc je pense pouvoir te corriger... Ta phrase sonne bizarre... Je suis italienne, mais je dirais "Tu n'aurais pas dû manger tant de bonbons!". Qu'en pensent les Français?



J'ai été plus rapide
vraiment, la discussion est assez chaude


----------



## Nanon

Aranjuez said:


> Tu ne devais pas avoir mangé tant de bonbons !
> Dans cet exemple, l'infinitif passé montre que l'action a été accomplie ? (si non, je vais me tuer contre le mur - une expression russe)))


Le verbe conjugué peut aussi montrer l'action accomplie : "Tu n'aurais pas dû (trop tard ! ) manger tant de bonbons".

Toutefois, mieux vaut ne pas se taper la tête contre le mur (expression française n'impliquant pas la mort du sujet ) en cherchant à faire refléter à _tous_ les verbes français les catégories d'action accomplie et inaccomplie . Les logiques ne sont pas les mêmes d'une langue à l'autre. Mais j'arrête là, de peur de glisser encore davantage hors du sujet...


----------



## Aranjuez

Nanon said:


> Les logiques ne sont pas les mêmes d'une langue à l'autre.



oh oui =) mais des parallèles grammaticales parfois soulagent mes tortures..malheureusement, c'est pas facile de les trouver) en tout cas, cette discussion m'a beaucoup aidée.


----------

